# Please don't rate PowerWomon's / Pac Man's posts dumb or autistic, thank you.



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> And fucking stop leaving me autism rates everywhere. How would you feel if I did this to any of you?


Don't you realize that you're hurting his feelings?


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 10, 2020)

I love PoworWomon!  I wouldn't do that. Besides, at least autism stickers are neutral.


----------



## nohull (Jun 10, 2020)

autism stickers aren't neutral


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 10, 2020)

But feefees


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 10, 2020)

@PowerWomon I think you're stunning and brave.


----------



## verissimus (Jun 10, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> @PowerWomon I think you're stunning and brave.



Who?


----------



## nohull (Jun 10, 2020)

verissimus said:


> Who?


@PowderMormon


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 10, 2020)

nohull said:


> autism stickers aren't neutral


I thought they used to be. Anyhoo, who cares about stickers except autists? I guess PW must...


----------



## Alcatraz (Jun 10, 2020)

Armpitcream couldn't stop me and neither can you.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Jun 10, 2020)

1. Don't tell me what ratings I should not give to a user.
2. It's insane how the denizens of A&H would start to cannibalize each other when one user starts to deviate from the required fringe-right thinking.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

Pickelhaube said:


> 1. Don't tell me what ratings I should not give to a user.
> 2. It's insane how the denizens of A&H would start to cannibalize each other when one user starts to deviate from the required fringe-right thinking.


I'm just here to laugh at retards, man. Don't lump me in with the A&H faggots.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 10, 2020)

I shall rate autistic whomst've'ever I please


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 10, 2020)

I'd rate my own post autistic if that coward @Null weren't afraid of the power I would wield


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 10, 2020)

My apologies to @PowerWomon, the dumb rating was an accident.  I meant to rate you autistic proper.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 10, 2020)

Please don't hurt this true and honest women.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Jun 10, 2020)

Every 17 autism ratings I level up and change my profile picture.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 10, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> Every 17 autism ratings I level up and change my profile picture.



don't take it personally, I just want to see this happen.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 10, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> Every 17 autism ratings I level up and change my profile picture.


Are you one of these power-autists?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 10, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> Every 17 autism ratings I level up and change my profile picture.


Doing my part


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> Every 17 autism ratings I level up and change my profile picture.


I'm changing my ironic  rate to a puzzle piece. You better not disappoint me, dude.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you, @Daddy's Little Kitten


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 10, 2020)

you fucking assholes, you rated me autistic too much  I leveled down to deputy weigal


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you! Please stop now, people. This is really hurting my score.

Does anyone still have Rio's nudes, though? I lost them.



nohull said:


> autism stickers aren't neutral






I found one of Null's cat boy images. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> View attachment 1366405
> I found one of Null's cat boy images.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think that you're a doubleposting faggot tbh.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I think that you're a doubleposting faggot tbh.


Hmm ... yes. Can you explain move semantics again, please? I forgot and you explained it so well.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 10, 2020)

@KatsuKitty


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

The autistic rating really is redundant IMO, because posting on kiwifarms in the first place is already autistic as shit.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> Hmm ... yes. Can you explain move semantics again, please? I forgot and you explained it so well.


>he still doesn't understand move semantics
Never gonna make it.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I think that you're a doubleposting faggot tbh.





Why are you so mad?


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow, I am so glad that this idiot @PowerWomon finally got a thread. You think you could just keep baiting people to get a reaction out of them forever, huh?


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> View attachment 1366419
> Why are you so mad?


Because you're an autistic faggot. (Just like the rest of us.)


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> Wow, I am so glad that this idiot @PowerWomon finally got a thread. You think you could just keep baiting people to get a reaction out of them forever, huh?


Shut the hell up, you stupid newfag. How about you lurk some more? And stop spamming my profile with autism stickers, you retard! Why the hell would I bring this about on myself? For shits and giggles?


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> Shut the hell up, you stupid newfag. How about you lurk some more? And stop spamming my profile with autism stickers, you retard! Why the hell would I bring this about on myself? For shits and giggles?


Well, in that case, I suppose you got what you wanted. I hope this goes towards your amusement. Now you are getting all the attention you wanted. Enjoy, loser.


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

We're reaching levels of autism that shouldn't even be possible.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

witthel said:


> We're reaching levels of autism that shouldn't even be possible.


I thought autism amuses people here?


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> I thought autism amuses people here?


Where did I say that this was a bad thing?


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> I thought autism amuses people here?


Ha ha ha! Yeah, right. You are some super genius who just plays people and acts retarded for attention. Sure, now turn it all around and watch the shit show. God, you are so full of yourself. I bet you are pissing yourself laughing at this right now and are taking screenshots of all your autism ratings.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> Ha ha ha! Yeah, right. You are some super genius who just plays people and acts retarded for attention. Sure, now turn it all around and watch the shit show. God, you are so full of yourself. I bet you are pissing yourself laughing at this right now and are taking screenshots of all your autism ratings.


Well, actually, yeah I have been taking screenshots and it was sort of hilarious - thank you very much ...


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> Well, actually, yeah I have been taking screenshots and it was sort of hilarious - thank you very much ...
> 
> View attachment 1366429


OMFG ... so this guy has been taking screenshots and thinks he just got the attention he wanted because it's all so hilarious and he just comes to the Kiwi Farms for attention. Well that is pathetic. I bet you got a lot of entertainment out of people. Maybe created a few extra accounts, too, huh?


Well, I guess if you got all these people sperging out about you, you really are a huge retard magnet.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> Well, I guess if you got all these people sperging out about you, you really are a huge retard magnet.


I guess I am.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 10, 2020)

And I guess you now think people were dumb enough to fall for it, huh?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

"Haha I was only pretending to be retarded"
Wow man you really had us fooled. Are you sure that you aren't actually a retard?


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

@SIGSEGV What hell have you brought upon this forum?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

witthel said:


> @SIGSEGV What hell have you brought upon this forum?


I'm not apologizing.


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I'm not apologizing.


Did you get bored with the BoxerShorts thread and created this one as a substitute?


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> "Haha I was only pretending to be retarded"
> Wow man you really had us fooled. Are you sure that you aren't actually a retard?


I don't know. You should create another thread about that.

Please no bully uwu


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

witthel said:


> Did you get bored with the BoxerShorts thread and created this one as a substitute?


I can neither confirm or deny these accusations.


Pac Man said:


> I don't know. You should create another thread about that.
> 
> Please no bully uwu
> View attachment 1366448


Don't tell me what to do faggot.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

_"OMG GUYS STOP AUTISM RATING ME! IT REALLY BOTHERS ME! OH NO THEY WILL MAKE A THREAD ABOUT ME!"_

"WHY DO YOU COME TO KF - JUST TO GET A RISE OUT OF PEOPLE?!"




Yes, that is what people come to KF for. To get a rise out of people. Same as everyone, you absolute brainlet. And you were definitely one of the easiest to bait, Mr. Galaxy Brain C++.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> _"OMG GUYS STOP AUTISM RATING ME! IT REALLY BOTHERS ME! OH NO THEY WILL MAKE A THREAD ABOUT ME!"_
> 
> "WHY DO YOU COME TO KF - JUST TO GET A RISE OUT OF PEOPLE?!"
> View attachment 1366480
> ...


But that's really mean! You bait other people and send yourself abuse just to invite dog piling and then laugh at people when they make threads about your baits?! Wow, that is shitty! I hope all your posts will be rated "autism"! That will show you.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 10, 2020)

i'm just here for the ratings.  manipulate me like a stock market plz.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> _"OMG GUYS STOP AUTISM RATING ME! IT REALLY BOTHERS ME! OH NO THEY WILL MAKE A THREAD ABOUT ME!"_
> 
> "WHY DO YOU COME TO KF - JUST TO GET A RISE OUT OF PEOPLE?!"
> View attachment 1366480
> ...


An actual troll would still be baiting for reactions instead of pulling the "I was only pretending to be retarded" card so early. Sounds to me like you're the one being baited here, son. Also, thanks for acknowledging that my intellect is superior to yours, though it isn't exactly a very high bar to clear.
ETA: does anybody else smell a cumsock in this thread?


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> An actual troll would still be baiting for reactions instead of pulling the "I was only pretending to be retarded" card so early. Sounds to me like you're the one being baited here, son. Also, thanks for acknowledging that my intellect is superior to yours, though it isn't exactly a very high bar to clear.


Stop the cope. You've been sending me reactions for hours. I'm dropping it because I was tired of it *AN HOUR AGO* when others were already pointing out it was bait.

Thank you for the thread. I had a good time and I need to jump on another alt. Keep working on those C++ skills.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> I need to jump on another alt.


Have fun at the arcade


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 10, 2020)

That's a good one for my cringe collection. Cheers, bud. Try to find employment soon.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Have fun at the arcade


Make a thread about it!


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 10, 2020)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> i'm just here for the ratings.  manipulate me like a stock market plz.


You're okay. Don't come to school tomorrow.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> Make a thread about it!


I already have. You're posting in it right now.


----------



## nohull (Jun 10, 2020)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> manipulate me like a stock market plz.


Hmm... Kinky. Do you want us to manipulate your body or your mind, or both?


MarineTrainedTard said:


> I'd rate my own post autistic if that coward @Null weren't afraid of the power I would wield


I'm a stronger clone of Josh and not even I can compete with your powerlevel, I yield mister Rainman.


PowderMormon said:


> View attachment 1366405
> I found one of Null's cat boy images.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Based and pedopilled.
Jewsh must be diddling those Serbian shotas so much, he surely learnt a lot during his stay in the Philippines about how to shop for pozzed and cheap child prostitutes.


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

@PowerWomon is @Pac Man a sock you created just so you could argue with yourself?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

witthel said:


> @PowerWomon is @Pac Man a sock you created just so you could argue with yourself?


No, it's a sock he created to white knight himself, but once this thread went up he started to mock himself and try to kiss my ass in the most obvious and unsubtle way imaginable. It'd be pathetic if it wasn't so damn funny.


----------



## nohull (Jun 10, 2020)

SIEGHEIL said:


> I'm not apologizing.


Psychopaths are unable to experience remorse or admit their wrongdoings.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

Current list of @PowerWomon socks:
@Pac Man (they've been very obvious about this one)
@LeanHaydur (not a sock, I'm just dumb)
Remember though, he's very smart and totally fooled all of us! And he's super not mad about internet stickers! Nope, we've been trololololed by a super smart /b/tard.


----------



## LeanHaydur (Jun 10, 2020)

Bad guess.
Not a sock, moron.
Maybe ask the mods to compare IP.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 10, 2020)

LeanHaydur said:


> Bad guess.
> Not a sock, moron.
> Maybe ask the mods to compare IP.



Is this a @PowerWomon sock or @Pac Man sock?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> Is this a @PowerWomon sock or @Pac Man sock?
> 
> View attachment 1366893


@Pac Man is a @PowerWomon sock lol. That one isn't even up for debate.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 10, 2020)

witthel said:


> @SIGSEGV What hell have you brought upon this forum?



@BoxerShorts47 2: Electric Boogaloo?



SIGSEGV said:


> @Pac Man is a @PowerWomon sock lol. That one isn't even up for debate.



Does this make @LeanHaydur a sock of a sock?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 10, 2020)

Sockception.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 10, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> @BoxerShorts47 2: Electric Boogaloo?
> 
> 
> 
> Does this make @LeanHaydur a sock of a sock?


I'm not entirely sure if Lean is a sock or just happens to be an autist who was in the wrong place at the wrong time. The mods said that there's no IP collision, but Lean and @PowerWomon are both in western Germany.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Lean and @PowerWomon are both in West Germany.



I smell German dogfucker gayops.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 11, 2020)

You could make a decent living doing sock puppet performances for kids. Well, at least I hope you're allowed to be near children.

Also, @Wendy Wheelchair, could you please calm this retard down, seeing as you two are friends? Maybe offer the guy your asshole as consolation for signing up, albeit his dick is very likely to be much smaller size than what you usually prefer.


----------



## Wendy Wheelchair (Jun 11, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> You could make a decent living doing sock puppet performances for kids. Well, at least I hope you're allowed to be near children.
> 
> Also, @Wendy Wheelchair, could you please calm this retard down, seeing as you two are friends? Maybe offer the guy your asshole as consolation for signing up, albeit his dick is very likely to be much smaller size than what you usually prefer.


WTF are you even talking about? I'm friends with them but why are you guys so obsessed with them? This just seems like one giant circlejerk over nothing.

"Hehehe look at this autist asking not to be dogpiled! What a fucking autist! How pathetic! I'm gonna make a 4 page thread on how pathetic they are and everyone will agree with me and we can all rub our un-clits together and make out in the dimensional merge. We're def not MATI!!!!"


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> but Lean and @PowerWomon are both in *West* Germany


Holy shit, we have people time travelling from the 1980s to post autism here?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Holy shit, we have people time travelling from the 1980s to post autism here?


How many points are you going to deduct for the incorrect capitalization?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> How many points are you going to deduct for the incorrect capitalization?


I couldn't decide how many so I'm going to rate you dumb. Prepare yourself to be totally assblasted. Feel free to visit my profile and leave assblasted posts about neg ratings and report me. Are you ready for this?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> visit my profile and leave assblasted posts about neg ratings and report me


That's a lot of work for something that doesn't sound very funny tbh


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 11, 2020)

What even is this thread about anymore?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> What even is this thread about anymore?


It's about ethics in shitposting.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jun 11, 2020)

Why are we still here? Just to suffer?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 11, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> What even is this thread about anymore?


Causing extreme butthurt to certain faggots through negrating.


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 11, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Causing extreme butthurt to certain faggots through negrating.



And judging by their tard rage, it's pretty effective.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

GethN7 said:


> And judging by their tard rage, it's pretty effective.


Nah dude, he was only pretending to be retarded.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 11, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> What even is this thread about anymore?



It's about 5 pages too long.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> By the way, I have spoken to staff about the abuse I have been getting and the threads that have been set up about me. They promised to take action and I believe they might also delete those threads soon. If you people keep harassing me and creating posts about me, I will report you and return your neg-rates. Be warned.



Look guys @PowerWomon makes some real quality posts here on the site. Don't neg rate them it really is disrespectful to their feelings, okay?

What kind of community are we trying to foster here? A gang of bullies?

I'm disappointed in you guys....


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

Did you get this idiot off this site already? THis lolcow should have a thread by now.





I don't know guys ... doesn't seem very Kiwi like what you are doing, dog piling someone like that. Does that fall under "common courtesy"?

Are you sure we're all on the same team here?

SIGSEV, you are so chadlike. Can you teach me some more C++?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> Did you get this idiot off this site already? THis lolcow should have a thread by now.


Why would we want such a reliable source of entertainment to leave?


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Jun 11, 2020)

Is she a chick? Where are the photos?


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Why would we want such a reliable source of entertainment to leave?


I am glad we at least agree on something. Can I collaborate on that thread? I know a lot about that sperg. I did my a levels with him.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

Keep Yourself Safe said:


> Is she a chick? Where are the photos?


I've been asking her politely all afternoon, she promised she would send them but she is so upset about the ratings her hand keeps shaking when trying to take the pics


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> I am glad we at least agree on something. Can I collaborate on that thread? I know a lot about that sperg.


You're already collaborating by continuing to be mad lol.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Jun 11, 2020)

Yo  @PowerWomon  dm them to me bb


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> You're already collaborating by continuing to be mad lol.


I am EXTREMELY mad at what you are doing. How dare you swallow my bait this easily. 

Do I have a header text entry yet? When is the thread going up? I have a busy schedule.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

RemoveKebab said:


> Why are we still here? Just to suffer?


We are here because SIGSEGV has a revenge boner and can't let it go. Talk about autism and lack of self-awareness.

BTW @SIGSEGV you should make a few more donations.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> I am EXTREMELY mad at what you are doing. How dare you swallow my bait this easily.
> 
> Do I have a header text entry yet? When is the thread going up?


lol check out the ego on this faggot, he thinks he's important enough for a thread.


> I have a busy schedule.


Nobody is stopping you from le epic trolling the feminists on Twatter, dude.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

Keep Yourself Safe said:


> Yo  @PowerWomon  dm them to me bb


Believe me she won't stop until justice has been served and we as members of the farms have a good hard look in the mirror...

What have we done to this delicate flower? She cant even operate her computer properly and we make fun of her and mock her

Are we the monsters?


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> lol check out the ego on this faggot, he thinks he's important enough for a thread.


I was important enough for this one. Do it, faggot.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 11, 2020)

stop negrating @PowerWomon so that we can get feet pics


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> I was important enough for this one.


If by "important" you mean "easily baited into sperging out" then yeah, I guess.


> Do it, faggot.


You know @PowerWomon far better than I do. Why don't you write the thread?


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay, so then this is all you had.  Swallowing bait like a champ.



Keep calling me mad, though. Maybe then people will think less of you as an embarrassing troll feeder.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

not william stenchever said:


> stop negrating @PowerWomon so that we can get feet pics


I heard before people were mean to her she considered making a pornhub account, but since this abuse has started she can't seem to figure out how to oper an account she's so upset.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 11, 2020)

@PowerWomon complains like a fat and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

I didn't have privileges to make my own thread, though, so I am grateful to you. Do you have a patreon I can donate to?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> I didn't have privileges to make my own thread, though, so I am grateful to you. Do you have a patreon I can donate to?








						Patreon
					

Patreon is empowering a new generation of creators.  Support and engage with artists and creators as they live out their passions!




					www.patreon.com


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> View attachment 1367688



*Don't sockpuppet.  *If you create a second account to avoid problems you will be banned and ridiculed.  See: handling problems like an adult.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> @PowerWomon complains like a fat and I would not have sex with them.


How about Consenting Non Consent? Would you rape them?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Next Door Normie said:


> How about Consenting Non Consent? Would you rape them?


I would not even rape them.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> *Don't sockpuppet.  *If you create a second account to avoid problems you will be banned and ridiculed.  See: handling problems like an adult.
> 
> Make of that what you will.


Joke's on you. This isn't my second account. It's my fifth.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I would not even rape them.



Calm down Sargon this isn't one of your UKIP comedy events.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 11, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

Besides nobody is going to ban me. I already donated on my main and it's an older account than some of you fags.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

The bullying going on here is abhorrent!

When @PowerWomon sheds blood sweat and tears for the content he produces, only to be mocked for his lack of tech skills. ITS NOT HIS FAULT YOU ANIMALS


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> Besides nobody is going to ban me. I already donated on my main and it's an older account than some of you fags.


"Josh won't ban me, he's already got my money"


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 11, 2020)

not william stenchever said:


> stop negrating @PowerWomon so that we can get feet pics


I'm holding out for butthole pics tbh.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> "Josh won't ban me, he's already got my money"


TEll me how often he banned someone who's donated, you brainlet faggot.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 11, 2020)

Advice for the assblasted: 3 options.

Lol calm down
Turn off rating notifications
Send a DM to all staff explaining exactly why your butt hurts so bad. Be sure to include Null.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

Also, even if he finds my main, I donated privately. He can't tie it back, even if he wanted to. Stay mad, you assblasted wanna be internet chad.

So stop making any more threads about me. This is your last warning.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 11, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I'm holding out for butthole pics tbh.


Operation Hidden Starfish is a go. Get to your starting positions, we start at 0630. Radio silence from here on out. Good luck and godspeed, gentlemen.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I'm holding out for butthole pics tbh.


I was so close to scoring and you jerks had to ruin it. She is literally shaking right now


----------



## Baguette Child (Jun 11, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> holding out for butthole pics



Ah yes, I see you are a man of culture as well.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Advice for the assblasted: 3 options.
> 
> Lol calm down
> Turn off rating notifications
> Send a DM to all staff explaining exactly why your butt hurts so bad. Be sure to include Null.


3 seems to be the most popular option


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> So stop making any more threads about me.


No


> This is your last warning.


Somehow I get the feeling that you're not going to stop dancing for the Farms anytime soon.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Somehow I get the feeling that you're not going to stop dancing for the Farms anytime soon.


I will be right in every thread you make about me and I will expose you for the liar that you are. You have spread enough falsehood an misinformation about me. You will be exposed soon enough and I will show everyone on this site what a bully you are if you make any more threads about me.



Next Door Normie said:


> 3 seems to be the most popular option


Oh, I already informed staff about this situation and they are keenly aware of what a meanie SIEGSEV has been to me. They do not take kindly to bullying on this site.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 11, 2020)

Next Door Normie said:


> 3 seems to be the most popular option


For retards.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> I will be right in every thread you make about me and I will expose you for the liar that you are. You have spread enough falsehood an misinformation about me. You will be exposed soon enough and I will show everyone on this site what a bully you are if you make any more threads about me.
> 
> 
> Oh, I already informed staff about this situation and they are keenly aware of what a meanie SIEGSEV has been to me. They do not take kindly to bullying on this site.


You should expose me right now, dude. I'm in the process of drafting ten more threads about you as we speak.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> You should expose me right now, dude. I'm in the process of drafting ten more threads about you as we speak.


I will have each and every one of those threads shut down! I am already tracing your IP address. My sources tell me that you don't actually program C++ and have only ever learned to use LUA with World of Warcraft. Pathetic. I look down on LUA programmers.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

@Pac Man what's your main? You r super old fag yes? Can I smell your hair?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> I will have each and every one of those threads shut down! I am already tracing your IP address. My sources tell me that you don't actually program C++ and have only ever learned to use LUA with World of Warcraft. Pathetic. I look down on LUA programmers.


My IP address is 127.0.0.1, please don't hack me.


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> My IP address is 127.0.0.1, please don't hack me.


Stupid enough to give out your own IP address. What a complete brainlet. Looks like you are ... in Russia. A bot. Thought so.



Next Door Normie said:


> @Pac Man what's your main? You r super old fag yes? Can I smell your hair?


My main is a paladin. Level 83.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

I was enjoying your posts in the CHAZ thread @Pac Man , why did you have to be the bad guy!?

You were becoming my Hero. Now all is lost.
Edit:


Pac Man said:


> My main is a paladin. Level 83.


What race?


----------



## Pac Man (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh fuck ... I heard about this sperg. What is his problem?


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> Oh fuck ... I heard about this sperg. What is his problem?


They are fat.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 11, 2020)

Pac Man said:


> Oh fuck ... I heard about this sperg. What is his problem?





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/please-dont-rate-powerwomons-pac-mans-posts-dumb-or-autistic-thank-you.70886/
		


It was you all along...


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 11, 2020)

Next sock due when?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Next sock due when?





Pretty soon, I'd imagine


----------



## Spedestrian (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> View attachment 1367739
> Pretty soon, I'd imagine





Rest In Piss, @Pac Man


----------



## UtadaWasabi (Jun 11, 2020)

Please spoonfed me why this thread exist?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

UtadaWasabi said:


> Please spoonfed me why this thread exist?


It exists to make fun of @PowerWomon's autism.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> It exists to make fun of @PowerWomon's autism.


Wait, I thought we were talking about trains? Did you assholes all trick me to come here with the promise to talk about trains just to pull a bait and switch on me??


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 11, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> @PowerWomon I think you're stunning and brave.


It's not easy to advocate for feminism in this age of fascism, especially in a place like Kiwi Farms, where you have LITERAL nazi dogs running the show. Thank you, though, sister. Our struggle and sacrifice will not be in vain. These people will not keep us down.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 11, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> View attachment 1367763
> Rest In Piss, @Pac Man


Ate one too many pellets.
Addiction is no joke, guys.
F


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 11, 2020)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> Please don't hurt this true and honest women.


These autist powers are something else.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> Every 17 autism ratings I level up and change my profile picture.


We're waiting.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 11, 2020)

pour one out for yo homo @PowerWomon


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> pour one out for yo homo @PowerWomon


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> We're waiting.


I already changed it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> I already changed it.


I can't remember what the old avatar looked like, what changed?


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Jun 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I can't remember what the old avatar looked like, what changed?


I don't keep backups, but the first one was the original image which is this same goblin with a huge sack of loot over his back, lvl2 I started to edit in Dark Souls 3 weapons, in particular changed the sack of loot for the Reinforced Club, lvl 3 I changed the club for the Hand Axe and a broken shield, and now at lvl 4 I have the Battle Axe, the Handmaid's dagger in the belt and the Round Shield on the left hand.
Looking forward to lvl5 at 68 autism ratings!


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 11, 2020)

Suck my pp


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 11, 2020)

S/he committed seppuku. Can I have an F in chat?


----------



## LeanHaydur (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like the sock drawer is empty by now.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 11, 2020)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> S/he committed seppuku. Can I have an F in chat?


S


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 12, 2020)

Cow Terminator 666 said:


> By the way, @SIGSEGV, just so you know, you are unironically autistic as fuck. I am not the only one who thinks you are a pretentious sperg who is full of himself, while what you pretend to know is skin deep. You are weak, you are always ready to dog pile as soon as the winds change or the popular kids decide on something. Nobody is impressed by you but nobody wants to deal with your stupid spergouts as soon as someone tells you what an idiot you are. Your whole profile screams of insecurity and you are one of the few sad people who actually seem to come here for community because you are a loser in real life. I did not actually mean to single you out for this specifically but you really picked yourself for this troll campaign. You took the bait like a champ, and every one of your responses was like autistic clockwork. There are people who come here who just want to have a good time and there are people like you who fulfill every stereotype about users of this site because you actually need the constant putdowns of others to feel bigger about yourself.
> 
> You're pathetic and weak. You don't get the hints and people don't want to deal with your passive-aggressive bitch out, you complete pussy, so we troll you or talk behind your back instead. It's so easy to troll you, even after everyone else got it days ago, that it is almost no fun anymore. You are a spineless e-celeb chaser and everybody cringes behind your back. Nobody is impressed by you.
> 
> ...


Nothing like a wall of text to prove how super not mad you are. Thanks for coming back so that I can laugh at you some more, fam.


----------



## LeanHaydur (Jun 12, 2020)

[faint sound of very, very small violins playing]


----------

